# JTextField mit DocumentListener beobachten



## Tonipasta (29. Jun 2009)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mit einem DocumentListener schaun, ob in einem JTextField ein neues Zeichen eingefügt oder entfernt wurde. Dann soll eine Methode aufgerufen werden und das Ergebnis in ein anderes JTextField geschrieben werden. Da ich dieses ebenfalls per DocumentListener überwache, erkennt dieses einen neuen Eintrag bei sich und führt die Methode auch aus. Wie kann ich nun erreichen, dass die Methode nur aufgerufen wird von dem Feld, in dem ich was reinschreibe und nicht auch nochmal von dem wo das Ergebnis eingetragen wird???


```
JTextField Feld1 = new JTextField();
JTextField Feld2 = new JTextField();

Feld1.getDocument().addDocumentListener(new DocumentListener() {

public void changedUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {}
public void insertUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {
Berechne();
}

public void removeUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {}
});
		


Feld2.getDocument().addDocumentListener(new DocumentListener() {
			
public void changedUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {}

public void insertUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {
Berechne();
}

public void removeUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {}
});
```


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jun 2009)

Setz ein flag?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Jun 2009)

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/84355-jtextfield-eventverarbeitung-so-richtig.html


----------



## Tonipasta (30. Jun 2009)

Ich habe mir eine globale String Variable status angelegt.
status = "frei";
Dann frage ich in den einzelnen DocumentListener in der insertUpdate() Methode ob status eben auf "frei" steht, wenn nicht darf das Feld sich eintragen. In der Berechne() Methode wird mit Feld2.setText(ausgabe) in das Feld2 geschrieben - was ja auch wieder eine Änderung ist und als solche den DocumentListener von Feld2 aufruft - und am Ende der Berechne() Methode setze ich status wieder auf "frei". 
Mein Problem ist, das ich nur Berechnungen ausführen lassen kann in dem Feld welches ich zuerst beim starten angeklickt habe. Gebe ich in Feld1 was ein kann Feld 2 berechnet werden. Ändere ich aber dann was in Feld 2 kommt keine Ausgabe in Feld 1.

Der Debugger erzählt was von:

EventDispatchThread pumpEventsForHierachy

Keine Ahnung was das heißen soll. Ich dachte, wenn Feld 1 erkannt ist das es dran ist kann es die Methode aufrufen. In der erkennt zwar Feld 2 das bei ihm was geändert wird, kann aber wegen der status if-Abfrage nicht die Berechne() aufrufen. Und wenn Feld 1 dann fertig ist, bin ich in meiner Ausgangsposition, in der alle Felder darauf warten geändert zu werden. D.h. eine Eingabe seitens des Benutzers ist erfolgt.

Jemand hier der mir weiterhelfen kann??


```
public void insertUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {
if (status == "frei") {
status = Feld1;
Berechne(status);
}
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jun 2009)

Jop schau dir mal an wie man Objekte vergleicht.
Methoden und Variablen schreibt man klein


----------



## Tonipasta (30. Jun 2009)

Objekte vergleicht man mit 

.equals(Objekt);

das bringt mir was?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2009)

zunächst mal könntest du den Fehler
status == "frei"
korrigieren


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jun 2009)

Tonipasta hat gesagt.:


> Objekte vergleicht man mit
> 
> .equals(Objekt);
> 
> das bringt mir was?



Eventuell ja?? Schau dir die String API an...

Außerdem wäre anstatt einem String ein boolean trotzdem geeigneter...find ich


----------



## Tonipasta (30. Jun 2009)

Was ist daran denn ein Fehler bzw. was ist der Unterschied ob ich 


```
status == "frei"
```

oder


```
status.equals("frei")
```

schreibe? Bringt mich das meinem Ziel näher


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jun 2009)

Eventuell lesen vielleicht
Java Blog Buch : 03.02 Strings vergleichen
und dann steht hier doch alles drin
JTextField Eventverarbeitung so richtig?

Und sonst kann ich dir nicht merh sagen aus deinen Infos...


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2009)

> Was ist daran denn ein Fehler [..]

das eine funktioniert nur manchmal, das andere immer,
aber egal, man muss ja nicht alles im ersten Schritt lösen, nicht zuviel erwarten 

und es wäre wirklich äußerst hilfreich, wenn du dich an Grundsätze wie kleingeschriebene Variablen + Methoden halten würdest

-------

kommen wir zum Rest

> Gebe ich in Feld1 was ein kann Feld 2 berechnet werden. Ändere ich aber dann was in Feld 2 kommt keine Ausgabe in Feld 1.

> Ich dachte, wenn Feld 1 erkannt ist das es dran ist kann es die Methode aufrufen.

das klingt etwas kurz beschrieben, für so ein kompliziertes Problem,

überall läuft doch nachvollziebarer Code ab, 
wenn immer ein Listener aktiv wird kannst du debuggen oder loggen, wer dran ist, 
wer was aufruft, wie vorher/ nachher irgendwelche status-Variablen gesetzt sind,
welche ifs dadurch durchlaufen oder nicht durchlaufen werden,

ich könnte jetzt alle möglichen Vermutungen anstellen, aber nur aufgrund dieser vagen Sätze + ohne Code mache ich das lieber nicht 

ideal wäre ein Testprogramm, und die genaue Reihenfolge wo wann was eintippt wird,
+ die sich ergebenden + stattdessen erwünschten Folgeereignisse
(am besten aber soweit wie möglich selber debuggen, siehe vorherigen Absatz)


----------



## Tonipasta (30. Jun 2009)

Ok, ich benutze ein status boolean den ich global auf false stelle. Wenn ein Feld was merkt, setzte ich auf true und rufe meine berechne() auf. In der setze ich ganz am Ende status wieder auf false.


```
public void insertUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {
if (!status) {
status = true;
berechne(status);
}
}
```

Problem ist aber, dass ich nur nach dem Start ein Feld einmal eine Zahl reinschreiben kann. Ich kann nach der Berechnung weder in demselben Feld noch in einem anderen Feld was reinschreiben. Irgendwie fühlt sich kein DocumentListener dafür verantwortlich


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2009)

> dass ich nur nach dem Start ein Feld einmal eine Zahl reinschreiben kann.

definiere 'eine Zahl in ein Feld [nicht mehr] reinschreiben',
ist das Textfeld ausgegraut oder worum gehts? Screenshots, Code, ..


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jun 2009)

Mach ein KSKB dann gehts am schnellsten...


----------



## Tonipasta (30. Jun 2009)

So schaut's aus bei mir. Ich kann nur einmal in eins der beiden reinschreiben. Nicht mal eine 2-stellige Zahl ist möglich...;(


```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;
import java.text.NumberFormat;


public class Bsp extends JFrame {
private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	JTextField 	feld1, feld2;
	boolean 	status = false;
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {	
		Bsp test = new Bsp();
		test.setBounds(0,0,200,100);
		test.setVisible(true);				
	}	
	
	public Bsp() {
		this.getContentPane().setLayout(null);	
		
		feld1 = new JTextField();
		feld2 = new JTextField();

		feld1.setBounds(0,0,100,20);
		feld2.setBounds(0,50,100,20);

		this.getContentPane().add(feld1);
		this.getContentPane().add(feld2);

		
		feld1.getDocument().addDocumentListener(new DocumentListener() {
			
			public void changedUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {}

			public void insertUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {
				if (!status) {
					status = true;
					berechne("feld1", status);
				}							
			}

			public void removeUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {}
		});
		
			
		feld2.getDocument().addDocumentListener(new DocumentListener() {
			
			public void changedUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {}

			public void insertUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {
				
				if (!status) {
					status = true;
					berechne("feld2", status);
				}						
			}

			public void removeUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {}
		});
	}
	

	
	public void berechne(String feld, boolean status) {
			double a = 0;		
			
			if (feld.equals("feld1")) {
				
				try {
					a = Double.parseDouble(feld1.getText());
				}
			
				catch (NumberFormatException e) {
					return;
				}
						
				a = 5 * a;					
			
				NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getInstance();
				nf.setMaximumFractionDigits(2);
				String ausgabe = nf.format(a);

				feld2.setText(ausgabe);
			
				status = false;											
			}	
			
			else {
				
				try {
					a = Double.parseDouble(feld2.getText());
				}
			
				catch (NumberFormatException e) {
					return;
				}
						
				a = 10 * a;					
			
				NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getInstance();
				nf.setMaximumFractionDigits(2);
				String ausgabe = nf.format(a);

				feld1.setText(ausgabe);
			
				status = false;
			}
	}	
			
	
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2009)

du setzt in der Methode berechne() den lokalen Parameter status auf false,
auf die globale statische Variable status hat dies keinen Einfluss,

wie gesagt, mit simpelsten Schritten wie

public void insertUpdate(DocumentEvent event) {
System.out.println("neue Listener-Aktion, wie steht es eigentlich um die statische Variable?: "+status);
}

herauszufinden


----------



## Tonipasta (30. Jun 2009)

Vielen Dank dir fürs schubsen in die richtige Richtung. Man war ich bl..
Kann ich auch bei der Ausgabe einstellen das statt dem , ein . verwendet wird in Feld2 wenn ich z.B. 3.5 eingebe in Feld1?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2009)

JFormattedTextField geht wohl in diese Richtung


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jun 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/85104-die-eingabe-einem-jtextfield-beschraenken.html


----------

